# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Ищу актуальные билеты по ERP

## PuchM

ИЩУ/КУПЛЮ актуальные билеты по ERP. Интересуют "Производство и ремонт", "Регламентированный учет", "Управленческий учет"

----------


## ddci111

Удалось найти по упр. учету?

----------


## dyas

Ищу экзаменационные билеты к Аттестации 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.5

----------

